# Funny thing happened at Kmart today..



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Today I had to go do some errands so i took Bailey with me. I went to Hallmark where the lady working there gladly let me bring him in,and then I went to Kmart. I did'nt see anbody to ask on the way in so i figured I would just take him in,and if it was not okay someone would say so. I walked every inch of that store,passing MANY workers,and shoppers,and the only thing they said to me was Ooooh HOW CUTE! Can I pet him?, then as I am getting ready to check out,and leave,this guy in the garden area stops me,and asks if Bailey is a service dog,I tell him no,he then procedes to tell me that they don't allow dogs in the store.







I thought it was funny that nobody the entire time I was shopping said a thing about him not supposed to be being in there,even the ones that work there.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

You were checking out? Was he in a carrier? Humm, guess the guy was having a bad day. But dogs really aren't allowed in a lot of stores.

If someone said something to me as I was checking out....I'd just leave everything there...and tell them I'll just go over to Walmart to get the same stuff.










I'll take mine to Home Depot or Lowes if I feel the need to take them to a store. We don't have a Petsmart around here


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I would write that guy off, he was having a "I must butt in day". hehee

enJOY!

Melanie


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

There always seems to be one in every crowd.


----------



## MelanieJ (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes I was checking out,I was at the register. No Bailey wasn't in a carrier,but I was holding him. He said since they have the restraunt in there they did'nt alow dogs,I told him I did'nt know,but that I hadn't gone anywhere nar the restraunt. I had my Mom pay for the few things I got,and took Bailey outside.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah, I've run into that before. I went into a Fleet Farm once to get Corky a collar. He had such a small neck and I had to return so many collars so I was going to bring him in to try some on. The second I walked in the door-I was told he was not allowed. Generally-any store that sells food products will not let you in with pets-even if you're carrying them, unfortunately.


----------



## barb (Apr 3, 2006)

I usually do not take Roxie where there is food. We have a petsmart, but that store is not the cleanest. I really do not her walking around there. I have tried Target, someone eventually told me "no dogs allowed". 
I think the guy should have just let you check out at that point. I do not think they are allowed to question if it is a service dog. I work at the Post Office and most of us do not say anything if you bring in a little dog, even a well behaved big dog on a leash, but.........of course there are two guys there (they are a pain anyway) who always have to say "no dogs in the post office". I guess it makes them feel special No one else ever says anything. One time a lady told one of them it was a service dog, he asked her to get something that said so. She did, but I think she also pointed out to him that by law he is not allowed to question it because a person that has a service dog may forget the little jacket or something, but they still need that dog. Besides I wanted a maltese because someone brought one into the Post Office, and it was the cutest, sweetest thing I ever saw. 

On the other side, I do understand. If they allow you to bring in your cute little maltese someone will always push it and bring in the snarling pit bull or rotweiler that is ready to bite the next person it sees. Then I suppose the establishment could be liable.

Barb


----------

